# Limited to 25 feet.........best boat?



## Flexotraveler (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetigs fellow sailors

We live on an inland lake and are limited to 25 feet. I presently own a 23.5 hunter and am not in love with the boat. My issues with the 23.5 is that i find the boat tender as it is water balasted. Love the cockpit
I am searching for a boat with the following;
1) comfy cockpit roomy and beamy if no large compromise to speed and handling
2) wheel..........could go tiller
3) wing keel, not water ballast......draft of 3 ft max
4) stern rail seats
5) open ttransom or good swim situation
6) head/porta potty below
7) stable boat..... Lotof guests and they get nervous when we heel hard

Am considering the hake seeward 25, catalina 250 wk, precision 23 and a new beneteau firsrt 25 but not sure it will meet the 25 ft limit and has a smaller cockpit also new issomething i have never done, also perhaps A Zen 24 but again that would be new. 

Is ther a magic silver bullet? i have searched yachtworld and sailnet. 

What is my boat? Any suggestions

Thanks

Chip
Really none of these fit every desire i have.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

The Seaward and C250 were the two that came to mind for me. With the wheel, the C250's cockpit feels more open than the C25's did.

Let us know what you find!


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Chip,

From my perspective, that's quite a list to hit them all. Are you trailering? Looking to overnight or strictly day sail? Pick up "The Complete Trailer Sailor" by Brian Gilbert. Lot's of info on boats up to your range. Keep in mind that there isn't a boat out there that isn't loved and hated by well informed people with good reasons on each side. Personally, I find the Hake retractable keel very compelling, but I don't like the shippy look of the hull. I love the look of a Catalina, but beware the smile. If you're trailering, the keel trunk takes its place on the trailer and pushes the hull up, meaning less headroom. Widen the trunk and add ballast (my Lancer 25) you get 5'10 headroom but loose ability to point. Lot's of positives and compromises on each end. I'd recommend arranging the list in order of need to want. Have-to-haves at top and like-to-have on the bottom. The, as anal as this sounds, make as spreadsheet and rate the boats. At the end, pick three good ones, take a deep breath and go with your heart. Like a good marriage, you have to love her to stay on good terms.

Post pics when you buy!


Don


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

Take a look at Sailboatdata.com.
-CH


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Seaward 23/25 is a good choice.

What is your budget?

If you want to go newish, the challenge you will find is that the number of builders still building 25' LOA boats that AREN'T water ballasted are... limited.

TES builds a very very nice one, the 720:
TES Yacht Canada

It's really not until you get back to the 70s and early 80s boats that you find the kind of shallow draft full headroom stable pocket cruisers you seek.
Most of them came from canadian manufacturers, but there are lots of examples all over the US. No open transoms, but transom swim ladders were usually installed long ago.

Georgian 23. Biggest sub-25' boat you'll ever find.

Challenger 24/ 7.4 standing headroom, private head, questionable aesthetics, tiller, underpriced. Challenger 7.4 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

Bayfield 25. 
Bayfield 25 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

Tanzer 7.5: quick,. comfy, 5'9" headroom.
Tanzer 7.5 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

Hope it helps.


----------

